# Cake Lovers, an easier, healthier way to make a boxed cake mix



## Ozarkgal (Feb 8, 2013)

For you cake lovers, there is an easier, healthier way to make boxed cake mixes instead of using all that oil and eggs it calls for.

Simply mix a 12 oz can of club soda or seltzer water into the dry mix, pour it into your greased cake pan as usual and bake according to package directions.  (You can actually use any flavor of soda, but the sugar in it kind of defeats the lower calorie purpose.)


I don't feel quite so guilty about indulging my cake craving.  I usually bake mine in two of those disposable aluminum square cake pans and freeze one for later.  If you use the ready made frosting in a tub, you can use 1/2 and throw the other 1/2 in the freezer as well.  Taaadaaa..instant cake with frosting when you want it!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, you mean no eggs or oil at all...that's amazing?!   I've used coconut oil in cake mixes to make them a bit healthier, but I never thought they would bake properly without the oil/eggs.  I drink plain salt, sugar and caffeine-free seltzer water all the time, will have to give that a try someday. :thanks:


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 9, 2013)

No eggs!!! Them's fightin' words. I love eggs. We had our own chickens for years but gave them up after I retired and we started traveling more.

I buy free range eggs from a place down the road now.

Did you not know that eggs are one of nature's healthiest foods?


----------



## TWHRider (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh noh ya don't - lol lol If I'm going to cave and eat cake, it is going to be full bore - real butter, sugar, the entire egg, milk.  Everything that is capable of clogging my arteries and making me sicklayful:

Substitutions in Red Velvet Cake would be sinful:cupcake:


----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

I do "Cake in a mug"... couple scoops cake mix...I like choc..
Couple tablespoons water...microwave...couple minutes.
Satisfies sweet craving.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 7, 2022)

I just wanted    to say,     I really miss Ozarkgal   and   TWHRider  -  two  great posters!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 7, 2022)

Ozarkgal said:


> For you cake lovers, there is an easier, healthier way to make boxed cake mixes instead of using all that oil and eggs it calls for.
> 
> Simply mix a 12 oz can of club soda or seltzer water into the dry mix, pour it into your greased cake pan as usual and bake according to package directions.  (You can actually use any flavor of soda, but* the sugar in it kind of defeats the lower calorie purpose*.)
> 
> ...


You can use diet sodas. In fact, you can use different kinds of soda, like ginger soda with a spice cake mix is a good one. 
This recipe actually works. My granddaughter makes soda cakes now and then.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 7, 2022)

What's the difference in taste @Murrmurr?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> What's the difference in taste @Murrmurr?


They taste very good, but the texture is different. They're slightly dense because they don't rise as much. But they're yummy, and quick, too.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 7, 2022)

Pepper said:


> What's the difference in taste @Murrmurr?


I'll add....they're a bit sweeter, so some of them don't need icing, or need very little icing, and some are great with just some fruit on them.


----------



## Jules (Jan 7, 2022)

This is really shocking to know that this works.  Maybe I’ll try it.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 7, 2022)

I had never heard of this ...myself.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 7, 2022)

PamfromTx said:


> I had never heard of this ...myself.


There are recipes online that show which sodas taste best with what cake mixes. It's more of a chart, really.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 7, 2022)

Here they are


----------

